# CANON 1DC "crushes the F65, Epic, Alexa in one fell swoop." LOOK HERE!!!



## circuito (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi,

In this page you can see the video "the ticket" shot with the 1DC ....Amazing!!!..... ;D 

In the page there are also some very interesting comments about the camera....

http://www.hurlbutvisuals.com/blog/2012/04/the-next-gen-in-digital-film-capture-canons-4k-1dc/


SOME NEW INFO FROM THE PAGE....
4GB equals 1 minute of 4K :-X

Lexar cards that process at 1000 mb/s, UDMA 7 are the only things that can capture this baby.... :'(

Rolling shutter was less apparent. Moire did not exist. ;D

Canon Log was one of the most exciting functions of the 1DC. At 400 ISO, it will give you a dynamic range of 12.5 stops. The log looks unbelievable. You can expose it easily, not like Cinestyle or other flat files. No h.264 codec here. This records to motion jpegs, and the WOW factor goes up when you see how the slight compression to the cards makes it look just like film. This compression, that I have embraced and love, softens the highlights, skin and rounds the 4K capture.

The contrast ratio feels more like a hill than a cliff. Skin tones are absolutely beautiful. Vitality abounds with the Canon’s sensor and color space. I could care less that it is 8 BIT color. I am getting it very close, and Dave Cole, our colorist at Technicolor, had a huge range to deal with. Canon’s 8 BIT feels like 12 BIT with its color space and reproduction.

The effective native ISO of the chip is 400 ISO in Canon Log. There are no native ISOs like the 5D, 7D, and 1D. Through testing, I was able to go to 6400 on the Neutral picture style as well as Canon Log and see the noise that I saw at 1600 ISO on the Canon 5D, which is what 70% of the night photography was shot at on Act of Valor. That noise is minimal. It doesn’t look like the C300 at 6400 ISO, which looks very noisy and a grain texture equal to 5219 pushed two stops, which is marginal. Shooting at 6400 ISO, with minimal noise/grain will shake things up. I felt that it handled the highlights of night photography wonderfully on Canon Log. Holding all detail in color on neon, flo’s, street lamps with no hot burning video looking boca. There was no evidence of sensor pattern in the out of focus highlights that you get from every other camera. It just plain looked like film. This is an A Camera system. Period!!!!


----------



## JR (Apr 20, 2012)

This does seem like the perfect camera. Just looked at the dpreview post on chuck w. interview at nab. If this camera was selling for the price of the 1dx, they would crush everyone!


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 20, 2012)

Did you see the credits? I can't believe it took that many people to produce such a sh*tty project. That being said, the natural night-time lighting stuff was pretty amazing. I don't think there is another camera out right now, at any price, that could have done that well in the dark.


----------



## Babarous (Apr 23, 2012)

Crushes F65 and Alexa? LOL. Only in your wild dreams. 

*F65 output is 16-bit RAW (from 1 to 120 fps)* ... just think about it for a second. Even still cameras have at best 14-bit RAW .. some medium format still cameras have 16-bit RAW but frame rate is like 1 or 2. 

F65 does 120 fps at 16-bit RAW!

Plus there are tons of other features on these higher end cameras, aside from image quality, that makes them superior cameras. 

Even if the video image quality was equal (and I am 100% sure 1DC IQ is inferior), that's like saying T2i crushes 7D because both have the same sensor and IQ. 

Here is a very long lecture on F65 ... 

SONY F65 Learning Lab on 1.25.12

Watch it .. you will see it's a completely different class of camera. 

if the link doesn't work, it's vimeo.com/3576391


----------



## AprilForever (Apr 23, 2012)

circuito said:


> Hi,
> 
> In this page you can see the video "the ticket" shot with the 1DC ....Amazing!!!..... ;D
> 
> ...



Dude... do you work for Canon?  Anyway, this is interesting to some I suppose... Not me personally, but I am glad that Canon is producing a wild camera...



Babarous said:


> Crushes F65 and Alexa? LOL. Only in your wild dreams.
> 
> *F65 output is 16-bit RAW (from 1 to 120 fps)* ... just think about it for a second. Even still cameras have at best 14-bit RAW .. some medium format still cameras have 16-bit RAW but frame rate is like 1 or 2.
> 
> ...



Too long, couldn't watch! ;D


----------



## unadog (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting!

Folks, the OP is only quoting Shane Hurlbett for the most part. His blog is definitely worth a read.

On teh one hand, he has more high-end experience than ANYONE on this board.

On the other hand, he is the ultimate enthusiast and a Canon Explorer of Light. So you have to take things with a grain of salt.

He is not a techie. He is a creative. And he is raving about the look of the output, and the form factor that allows him to accomplish certain things while shooting to CF cards.

Canon said last November that they were enabling the 4K front end, with back end delivery still on the way. We are getting closer.

Hopefully the things that are not technically costly to implement, like the Canon Log codec, can easily be added to our lower end tools. Unfortunately the bandwidth requires the fastest technology and processors, so that part won't come for free. You can'ty buy an i7 and a high end graphics card for the price of a Celeron and a GT 220. 

But it will trickle down, thanks to Moore's Law. 

Michael


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 24, 2012)

Babarous said:


> Crushes F65 and Alexa? LOL. Only in your wild dreams.
> 
> *F65 output is 16-bit RAW (from 1 to 120 fps)* ... just think about it for a second. Even still cameras have at best 14-bit RAW .. some medium format still cameras have 16-bit RAW but frame rate is like 1 or 2.
> 
> ...



He also said _"Everything about this camera will blow your mind. The image stands alone, with not even one competitor entering the playing field. What you are going to see on the web will never do this camera justice. You need to run out, knock down doors and demand screenings of this camera on a 4K Sony or Barco projector. I have walked up to 6 inches from the screen, and you cannot see a pixel."_

This guy is risking his credibility with his review, and even if it was slightly exaggerated the fact that you can even mention "1DC" and Alexa, F65, and Epic in the same sentence is pretty impressive. I have to ask, have you shot with the F65? Have you shot with the 1DC? Or are you just looking at price tags/specs and making a judgement based on that?

The footage does look damn good for a $15k camera and 98% of the population probably couldn't tell the difference between the 1DC and the Epic/Alexa. And I have 460 videos on Vimeo and I can tell you that the vimeo version is never as good as the original, but the Vimeo version of this thing looks damn good. 

I don't know anything about the F65 except the rental house in town is freaking out because they've had 3 of them for months and they have been rented a whopping 0 times. You would think if it was that great that people would be dying to use it, but there are just so many great alternatives out and coming out in the near future.


----------



## Babarous (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok, so the OP was quoting someone who was paid by Canon to make stupid statements. A Canon shill. 

There is no chance that 1D-C will have better image quality than the F65 and Alexa. 1D-C output is 8-bit (which is lower than the $3000 Blackmagic 's 12-bit). No XLR socket, no HD-SDI, no ND filters, no focus peaking. 24p only for 4K, 60p max for HD. Despite costing half as much, $8000 FS700 easily beats 1D-C for specs (and the 4K raw from FS700 would be 12-bits, 4:4:4 -- not 8-bits like on 1D-C). 

1DC is somewhere around $5000 to $7000 overpriced. 

As for the second poster who claims he doesn't know "anyone" who is renting F65, I have heard at least a dozen Hollywood movies that are being shot with F65 right now (including Night Shyamalan's "After Earth", and Tom Cruise's film "Oblivion"). 

You are going to see several dozen new movies in IMax shot with F65 starting soon. How many movies will be shot with ID-C in the next two years? I will be surprised by even 1, and even then 1DC will be a "B" camera along side a higher end camera


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Apr 25, 2012)

I just love spec sheet warriors.


----------



## Babarous (Apr 25, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> I just love spec sheet warriors.



Are these just "Spec sheet"? Are you are saying that you will pay $15,000 for a camera that only outputs 8-bits (which by way the limits the dynamic range). Why? Because it has "Canon" plastered on it?

$3,000 BlackMajic does 12-bit raw

F3 (with the S-long) is listed at $13,000 on B&H, cheaper than 1DC, and other than 4K, it's a better camera than 1DC in almost every other way.

Have a look at F3 (10-bit) vs C300 (8-bit) dynamic range test 

vimeo.com/40381084

the red epic does bad in the test but the new firmware fixed that


----------

